# October Throwdown VOTING!!!



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2011)

1)Pars SB - Chicken Apple Sausage - Andoulle and Chorizo Sausage - Red - Yellow - and Orange Sweet Peppers - Procuitto and Onion.





2)Coyote1 SB - Brat Pizza Fatty and Smoked Kielbasa with Red Beans and Rice





3)Realtorterry SB - Cherry Smoked Sausage Stuffed Spaghetti & Meatballs





4)Moikel SB - Duck Sausage & Mango Salad





5)Raptor SB - Smoked Italian Sausage Penne 





6)jefflisa828 SB - Italian Sausage Smoked Sub





7)Eman SB - Pork Sausage and Rice Stuffed Punkins





8)Miamirick SB - Sausage Stuffed Portabellas, Pumpkin and Pepper Snacks





9)Bratrules HM - Spanish Paella with Smoked Chicken and Homemade Cured Chorizo Sausage. 





10)Boykjo HM - Shrimp and Chorizo Pene with Peppers, Mushrooms, Onions and Diced Tomatoes Topped with Pecorino Romano Cheese





11)Fishwrestler HM - Wild Mushroom Chicken Sausage w/Wild Mushroom Soup 





12)ChefRob HM - Chorizo 5 ways - Chorizo and Eggs, Tostada de Chorizo, Chile Relleno con Chorizo, ABT's with Chorizo, and Hot Smoked Cured Chorizo.





13)Bobdog46 HM - Smoked Alligator Summer Sausage w/ Jalapeno & Cheese.





14) Nepas HM - Smoked Kielbasa





15)Africameat HM - Stuffed Potatoes with Chorizo in a Hot Tomato and Jalapenos Sauce





16)Bigbob HM - Smoked Turkey and Smoked Sausage Gumbo.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2011)

In case anyone was wondering the SB and HM in the title of the dishes means Store Bought or Homemade.

Good luck to the entries.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 1, 2011)

So can we vote for one of each SB & HM?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2011)

No its just 1 vote. The way the voting will happen is that the official Judges will judge the SB and HM one and the members of the forum will be voting on the Overall winner.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 1, 2011)

They all look great!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 1, 2011)

Man this is tough!!

  Some very awesome chow!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Man this is tough!!
> 
> Some very awesome chow!!
> 
> Craig



I agree Craig. When I saw how many entries we had and how good they were I thought the same thing.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2011)

I would be more than accomodating to chow down on any one of those dishes of beautifully prepared foods..... 

I have been told I am a gourmand..... 

_An older usage of the word is to describe a person given to excess in the consumption of food and drink, synonymous with "glutton."_

  

Of course .... with a highly refined palate...  Dave


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 1, 2011)

NO WAYYYYYY...   I need to do a taste test of all em first before giving my vote...  lol.

    This is gonna be tough

   Good Luck to all the entries


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh man.... can I pick more than 1.... lol. Those all look really good..... that is a tough choice to make.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 1, 2011)

Very tough choice.. I almost think there should be a winner for HM and SB just for the fact that making a unique sausage could be hard enough, let alone tie it in to a dish. I am casting my ballot...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 1, 2011)

Eenie, Meenie, Miney, Mo........

Great Choices!

Todd


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Nov 1, 2011)

wow that was tough!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 1, 2011)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Very tough choice.. I almost think there should be a winner for HM and SB just for the fact that making a unique sausage could be hard enough, let alone tie it in to a dish. I am casting my ballot...



There will be. The judges will be picking those 2 groups. The one everyone is voting on is for overall.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2011)

Man!  This is a tough choice...Technical complexity...Creativity...Originality...All a FANTASTIC JOB!   Sorry I had to miss this one...JJ


----------



## confederateknowhow (Nov 2, 2011)

This is some great looking food! Awesome job folks, and good luck!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2011)

Hard to pick one, they all look good!


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, wish I could taste each one of them. Tough decision but, There can be only one...Vote cast.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2011)

good lookin stuff!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2011)

I would love to try all of them and look forward to seeing the recipes after the voting


----------



## alelover (Nov 2, 2011)

Wish there was a pic of each one. Such a difficult decision. They all sound so good.

Oops. Just realized I was on page 2.


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 2, 2011)

They all look good but there can be only one


----------



## bratrules (Nov 2, 2011)

there is some good looking food there!! i wish i could taste it lol


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 2, 2011)

Voted for my fav, but it was tough.  What is November's TD?  

Bigfish


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 2, 2011)

Those all look good and in my opinion, and it seems to be the consensus,  they are ALL winners, each and every one of you can be proud of your labor of love, there aren't any losers here today.

I'm with Gary, please share your recipes with us.

Congratulations to all!!!

Gene


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 2, 2011)

They all look amazing ,


----------



## denny74 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow...every thing looks amazing. Nice work!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 2, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> There will be. The judges will be picking those 2 groups. The one everyone is voting on is for overall.


Gotcha! I misread that post..


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2011)

All of them looked good it was really hard to pick just one


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2011)

Man oh Man this one is gonna be hard cause there are alot of really nice looking dishes. I think we should be able to vote many many times. I really think that the homemade sausages are the best thou.


----------



## moikel (Nov 3, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Man oh Man this one is gonna be hard cause there are alot of really nice looking dishes. I think we should be able to vote many many times. I really think that the homemade sausages are the best thou.


Im in the competition with SB sausage  & I agree with you.Its special skill.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 3, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Im in the competition with SB sausage  & I agree with you.Its special skill.


You shouldn't reveal any information about your entry, or even the fact that you entered.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2011)

Still having a hard time picking myself.


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 4, 2011)

I would think with all the members we have we could get a few more votes? Maybe a bump will help?


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2011)

Remember to get your vote in before voting closes


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 5, 2011)

We have almost 32,000 members and we have had 64 total votes. That's pretty good and I appreciate the participation but I'd like to see a lot more. ALL of your opinions really do count. Just pick the one that says, "Wow" to you. I know they are all very good but there has to be that special one that just shines a little brighter..

Let's see if we can get some major voting going on here
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks!!


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 5, 2011)

so it looks good all of it I have my vote in and bet your smoker i'm in on the next throw down!!!  by the way what novembers throwdowngoing to be???

 good job guys all of the dishes look awsome


----------



## kingkoch42 (Nov 5, 2011)

gone


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 5, 2011)

Kutas is the secret word that has to be included in the pictures this month. We have a new word each month. This is our way of making sure the pictures were taken especially for this month's Throwdown.


----------



## ddsmoker1 (Nov 5, 2011)

So............ what's November's throwdown going to be I have suggestions!!!!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 5, 2011)

WOW!!! This is wickedly tuff. I just finished eatin a bunch of pizza and was stuffed; now I'm hungry again. They all look fantastic! Good Luck to all of you.

--ray--


----------



## jefflisa828 (Nov 5, 2011)

hey Jeff you should have put up a copy of your recipes lol


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 6, 2011)

hard to believe with 20,000 members there is less than 100 votes.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump!

TJ


----------



## misterdk (Nov 6, 2011)

Davidhef88 said:


> hard to believe with 20,000 members there is less than 100 votes.




Would it be possible to add a note to the daily emails? Add one for new throwdowns and another for the voting. Might help to get the word out to  the silent majority or at least remind them of the friendly competition.


----------



## lugnutz (Nov 7, 2011)

Dang...mine didn't even make the top 16?


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 7, 2011)

Man.................................That was a tough decision


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 7, 2011)

bump - Bump - BUMP!!


----------



## bratrules (Nov 7, 2011)

and bump!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow!!!

Finally made my pick!!!!

It wasn't easy !!!!!

Great looking plates!!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Nov 8, 2011)

I voted.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## jefflisa828 (Nov 8, 2011)

so when do we find out who wins this is my first one I'm just excited lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 8, 2011)

As soon a voting closes I will announce the winner

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## big twig (Nov 8, 2011)

Great job everyone, All of the dishes look great! I look forward to seeing the recipes.


----------

